# محتاجة افهم المسيحية



## ايجى جولد (19 يناير 2011)

انا محتاجة افهم المسيحية بجد اقفوا جنبي


----------



## ايجى جولد (19 يناير 2011)

انا حاسة انى تايهة فى كل المواضيع

هتقفوا جنبى ولا انسحب


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يناير 2011)

ايه اللي انت مش فهمه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يناير 2011)

المدخل الصحيح لفهم المسيحية ، هو فهم من هو المسيح
وبإختصار:
فإنه الله المتجسد
الله الأزلى ، إتخذ من العذراء جسداً ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل ، وإتحد بهذا الناسوت إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له - أيضاً - مثيل ، بدون تغير وبدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وإنفصال 
++++ وبهذا الناسوت صنع المعجزات التى ليس لها مثيل ، مثل خلق العيون من الطين ، ومثل خلق الحياة من الرميم
++++ وبهذا الناسوت ، صنع الفداء العظيم ، فالناسوت صُلب وإنفصلت الروح الإنسانية عن الجسد 
فصار الأمر يُنسب أدبياً إلى اللاهوت المتحد بهذا الناسوت ، وليس فعلياً بالطبع ، فلا أحد يقول أن اللاهوت هو الذى تعرض للصلب والموت ، بل الناسوت الذى اللاهوت إتحد به وجعله خصوصياً له

وأما اللاهوت فلا يتأثر نهائياً بأى شيئ ، فإنه يغير ولا يتغير


----------



## DODY2010 (19 يناير 2011)

حلو اوي استاذ مكرم الرد وباختصار ربنا يبارك في خدمتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يناير 2011)

*تعاليم المسيحية
المسيحى إبن للرب 
فنحن عندما نصلى نقول أبانا الذى فى السموات
إذن فالإنسان المسيحى إبن  وليس عبد
علاقتنا بالرب علاقة أب لأبنائه علاقة محبة وليست علاقة خوف
السيد المسيح تجسدليفدينا ويشيل عنا عقوبة الخطية وهى الموت 
لذلك إتصلب وإتعذب ومات على الصليب ولكنه إنتصر على الموت وقام فى اليوم الثالث
الإنسان المسيحى  محب للجميع متسامح يسير فى مخافة الرب أى يعمل وصايا الرب 
وصايا الرب وهى تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك
لا تسرق لاتزنى لا تكذب لا تشتهى ما لقريبك ولا إمرأته ولا حماره
أكرم أباك وأمك............. ​*
الوصايا العشر التى سلمها الرب لموسى على الجبل
*تعاليم المسيحية*
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (20 يناير 2011)

Hi you have to ask GOD him self where he is in Islam ,Bodice or Christianity you have to look every where and searching if you are really interested to know......! but is simple is that read the bible new testimony s John


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

*طيب حبيبتى احنا معاكى ,ايه الى انت مش فاهماه بالظبط وعايزة تسألى فيه ؟

بصى ببساطة ياغاليتى المسيحية هى بشارة خلاص للبشر 

الله خلق ادم وحواء فى الجنة علشان بيحبهم وعلشان يكونوا على علاقة مباشرة بيه علاقة ابوية حبية مع الله الخالق 

لكن ادم وحواء غلطوا بأنهم تعدوا وصية الله فى الجنة فدخلت الخطية والعصيان فكر وقلب الانسان وفصلته عن الله وشوهت حياته تماما وقطعت علاقته بالله 

والانسان اصبح ميت روحيا لانه انفصل عن خالقه المحب 

وعلشان كده فى فترة من الزمن تجسد الله (ظهر للبشر فى الجسد ) الى هو يسوع المسيح له كل المجد الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

وهو مجاش علشان يأسس دين جديد ولا عقيدة جديدة ولا فلسفى حديثة لكن جه علشان يفدى البشر و يخلصهم من الخطية ونتايجها ويرجعنا تانى لعلاقة مباشرة وابوية مع الله خالقنا زى ما الله كان عايز من البداية فى الجنة 

العهد القديم فى الكتاب المقدس هو فترة اعداد ونبوات لمجئ المسيح 

العهد الجديد هو اتمام هذة النبوات وانتظار البشرية للمخلص فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح 

اسألى اى حاجة واحنا معاكى 
*


----------



## twety (20 يناير 2011)

*اسالى وهتلاقى اجابه بمعونه ربنا
على كل اللى عازواه

ربنا يرشدك ويسندك
*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

بجد ميرسي ليكم كلم على ترحابكم بيا

انا مش عارفة اقول انا مين وخايفة اقول الكل يضطهدنى

بس كل اللى عارفاه انى بجد محتجالكم


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

وانا معاكم بحس بنقاء غير عادى بحس انى شفافة مش مخنوقة ولا حاسة ان فيه ضغط عليا من شيئ

بحاول افهم واتعلم نفسي بجد اكون شفافة زيكم


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

مش لازم تقولى بياناتك خالص لامانك

بس اسالى واحنا نجاوبك على اى حاجة​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> مش لازم تقولى بياناتك خالص لامانك
> 
> بس اسالى واحنا نجاوبك على اى حاجة​



لو فيه رسايل خاصة يبقى اامن لانى خايفة ومرعوبة وخايفة كمان تظنوا بى السخرية

او تفتكرونى بهرج


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> لو فيه رسايل خاصة يبقى اامن لانى خايفة ومرعوبة وخايفة كمان تظنوا بى السخرية
> 
> او تفتكرونى بهرج



يا اختي ، هنا انتي في امان ، المهم ماتقوليش اي معلومات شخصية عنك ، اسألي فقط واحنا نجيب على اسئلتك ، ولو تريدي ان تتكلمي في رسائل خاصة لابد من تجاوز عدد مشاركاتك 60 مشاركة

خدامينك
 
لا تخافي ولا ترتعبي ولن نظن بكي السخرية


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

كنت مسلمة واحببتنى صديقتى فى المسيحية وحتى الان لا نستطيع ان نتحدث سويا عن اى شيئ

ونصحتتنى بالدخول لفهم المسيحية حتى استطيع ان اكون جديرة بها وحتى الان لا اعرف اى شيئ 

كل ما اعرفه هو النقاء والرضا الذى شغل قلبي

اعرف انكم ستهاجموننى واقسم اننى لا اتحمل اى سخرية كل ما اتمناه ان اعيش فى سلام

واخشي ما اخشاه اللوم ولا اعرف ماذا افعل

اشعر اننى سأقتل لاتقولوا عنى مثلما قال صديقاتى اننى ساصبح مثل صديقتنا يوما وسخروا منى وياليتهم مثلها

اتمنى الا اشعر بالضياع اكثر لاننى حتى الان اتمنى ان افهم وان اعى ولا اعرف من اين ابدا

سامحونى عالرفة انى متلخبطة كتير جدا فى الكلام بس لو تعرفوا اد اية انا متشتتة ومتلخبطة ومش عارفة ابدأ منين

حتى صديقتى خايفة تفتح الموضوع معايا 

انا اسفة ولو هتتقبلوا الموضوع بسخرية انا هخرج ومش هتكلم تانى


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> كنت مسلمة واحببتنى صديقتى فى المسيحية وحتى الان لا نستطيع ان نتحدث سويا عن اى شيئ
> 
> ونصحتتنى بالدخول لفهم المسيحية حتى استطيع ان اكون جديرة بها وحتى الان لا اعرف اى شيئ
> 
> ...



طالما حضرتك داخلة باقتناع ومش بتستخفى بعقولنا يبقى هنحترمك

ونجاوب على كل اسئلتك


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

متشكرة جدا يا احلى ديانة وبارك فيكى الرب

عايزة افهم لان صديقتى مصرة تكون بعيدة جدا عن الموضوع دا

وانا مش راضية احرجها ابدا


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

عايزة افهم من البدايات واعرف اية المفروض واجب عليا اعمله

مش عايزة اعيش باسم مسيحية وبس


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

يا اختي ، انزعي منك هذه الأشياء ، الخوف ، القلق ، القتل ، الحلفان ، السخرية ، لن يحدث اي منها !

بداية ،،

هل تريدي ان تسألي ام نشرح نحن ؟


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> يا اختي ، انزعي منك هذه الأشياء ، الخوف ، القلق ، القتل ، الحلفان ، السخرية ، لن يحدث اي منها !
> 
> بداية ،،
> 
> هل تريدي ان تسألي ام نشرح نحن ؟


اعتبرونى طفل صغير يبدا تعليمه

لانها رفضت حتى تخدنى معها تانى لا صلاة ولا اعتراف


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

طيب انا هاخلي اخ عابر ( مسلم سابق وهو الآن مسيحي ) يشرح لك وانا هاتابع فقط ..


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> طيب انا هاخلي اخ عابر ( مسلم سابق وهو الآن مسيحي ) يشرح لك وانا هاتابع فقط ..




متشكرة جدا

بجد انا مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك اية


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

aim  witting


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

وانا مع مولكا فى كلامة

علشان تعرفى النعمة الى هتبقى فيها

وعلى فكرة 

اخوكى فادى ​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وانا مع مولكا فى كلامة
> 
> علشان تعرفى النعمة الى هتبقى فيها
> 
> ...


انا منتظرة يا فادى ومازلت انتظر ونفسي بجد ما تزهقوش منى

لانى بجد ما عرفت الجأ لحد غيركم

نفسي اصرخ بوش كل الدنيا بس الرعب خانقنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

طيب انا هابدأ معاكي بالراحة عشان يظهر ان الأخ مش موجود حاليا في المنتدى ،

الأسس المسيحيية

1. المسيح هو الله المتجسد
2. المسيح اتي وحمل عنا خطايانا لكي نحيا معه


سأتوقف هنا الى ان اعرف ماذا تريدي ان اوضح في هذه النقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> انا منتظرة يا فادى ومازلت انتظر ونفسي بجد ما تزهقوش منى
> 
> لانى بجد ما عرفت الجأ لحد غيركم
> 
> نفسي اصرخ بوش كل الدنيا بس الرعب خانقنى



احنا هنا قاعدين عشانك يعني ده هدفنا ، المنتدى كله مفتوح ليكي


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

انا فاهمة النقطة التانية ان الميح شال عنا كل خطيانا لكى نحيا ونعيش فى سلام 

اما النقطة الاولى مش فهماها كيف هو ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

سورى انا فاهمة النقطة التانية ان المسيح هو من تحمل كل الالام حتى نحيا بعزة وسلام

اما الاولى اعذرنى


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> احنا هنا قاعدين عشانك يعني ده هدفنا ، المنتدى كله مفتوح ليكي



ماتعرفش اد اية انا حاسة بأمان وانامعاكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> انا فاهمة النقطة التانية ان الميح شال عنا كل خطيانا لكى نحيا ونعيش فى سلام
> 
> اما النقطة الاولى مش فهماها كيف هو ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد



جميل جدا

الله بطبيعته روح ، لا نقدر ان نراه بهذه العين البشرية الضعيفة فلكي يفدينا من الخطية كان يجب ان يحقق ثلاث شروط وهم

1. ان يكون انسانا لان ادم وحواء اللي غلطوا كانوا بشر انسان
2. لازم يكون بلا خطية لان اللي بخطية لا يقدر ان يموت عن الأخر بل عن نفسه فقط
3. لازم يكون غير محدود لان الخطية الخاصة بآدم وحواء كانت موجهه ضد الله غير المحدود وبالتالي لازم كفارة غير محدودة تكفر عن هذا الذنب غير المحدود


الشروط دي لا تنطبق على اي كائن في الوجود مهما كان ولا انسان ولا ملك ولا نبي ولا ملاك ولا اي شيء اخر ،
الوحيد الذي ينطبق عليه هذه الشروط هو الله نفسه فقط

ولكن الله روح وليس انسان ، فما الحل ؟؟

الحل ان الله يتخذ شكل انسان زينا بالظبط له كل ما لنا تماما الا الخطية فقط


هل الى هنا سهل ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> ماتعرفش اد اية انا حاسة بأمان وانامعاكم




لا تخافي من شيء فالمسيح يحمينا ويحميكي ..


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> الله بطبيعته روح ، لا نقدر ان نراه بهذه العين البشرية الضعيفة فلكي يفدينا من الخطية كان يجب ان يحقق ثلاث شروط وهم
> 
> ...


تمام وسهل


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تخافي من شيء بالمسيح يحمينا ويحميكي ..



مشكور


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

المسيح هو الله المتجسد

يعنى روح الله الالهي تجسد فى العالم الارضى فى هيكل المسيح

لكى يغفر لنا خطايان ويفيدينا بالصلب​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> المسيح هو الله المتجسد
> 
> يعنى روح الله الالهية تجسدت فى العالم الارضى فى هيكل المسيح
> 
> لكى يغفر لنا خطايان ويفيدينا بالصلب​




تخيل كيف تعذب واحنا بنرفض نفديه بمجرد كلمات وصلوات

اد اية احنا اغبية لما نترك من ضحى بنفسه من اجلنا


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

عارفين انا بحب المسيح اد اية

بجد انا بحس انى بعشقه 

حتى سيلفى كانت بتغير من حبى ليه

اد اية بجد انا بعشق فيه تضحيته علشان الناس تعيش 

فيه نبى ضحى كدا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينور عنيكي وتعرفي كل حاجة عن المسيح بلا خوف


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> ربنا ينور عنيكي وتعرفي كل حاجة عن المسيح بلا خوف


يااااااااااااارب حتى استطيع ان اشهرها فى وجه الكل


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يناير 2011)

ما هي المسيحية؟ مدخل إلى الإيمان المسيحي


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكي

هل في اي نقاط تحتاج توضيح ؟

تحبي تقرأي الإنجيل ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> يااااااااااااارب حتى استطيع ان اشهرها فى وجه الكل



*متابع
و جاي ارحب بيكي و اطمنك ...المسيح كمان بيحبك زى ما انتي ما حبتيه و عشان كده خللاكي تيجي هنا​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> ربنا معاكي
> 
> هل في اي نقاط تحتاج توضيح ؟
> 
> تحبي تقرأي الإنجيل ؟



انا بقراه حرف حرف 

بس وقفت ادامى كلمة لاهوت؟


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *متابع
> و جاي ارحب بيكي و اطمنك ...المسيح كمان بيحبك زى ما انتي ما حبتيه و عشان كده خللاكي تيجي هنا​*


بدعى من قلبى يكون حاسس بيا بجد لان مدى عشقى له ماله مثيل


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

توبك فوق الوصف بجد


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> انا بقراه حرف حرف
> 
> بس وقفت ادامى كلمة لاهوت؟



*لاهوت ..تعني الطبيعة الالهية
ناسوت ..تعني الطبيعة الجسدية الانسانية
و السيد المسيح كانت له الطبيعتان معا ..لكن كلا منهما منفصلة عن الاخرى

ملحوظه:
اي استفسار انا حاضر بنعمة المسيح لاجابتك عنه
*​


----------



## مختارة (22 يناير 2011)

حبيبتى ماتخافيش ولا تقلقى الكل هنا اخواتك والكبار زى ماما وبابا
انا كنت زيك من شهر وربنا ساعدنى انى اعرف طريقه
وعرفت الطريق بسرعه بمساعده المنتدى والناس الجميلة اللى فيه
مش لازم تقولى اسمك الحقيقى ومش لازم نشهرى حبك ليسوع
مور حبه فى قلبك كفايه وزى ماحبتيه هو بيحبك  وبيمد لك ايده اوعى تسيبيها
وخطوة بخطوة هتعرفى كل حاجه  اقرى كتير فى المنتدى
والحاجه اللى يصعب عليكى فهمها اسالى والكل معاكى
ربنا  يصونك  ويبارك طريقك.
عن تجربه مش هتعرفى حلاوة الدنيا والايمان الحقيقى الا لما تحبى يسوع وتأمنى بيه انه مخلصك


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لاهوت ..تعني الطبيعة الالهية
> ناسوت ..تعني الطبيعة الجسدية الانسانية
> و السيد المسيح كانت له الطبيعتان معا ..لكن كلا منهما منفصلة عن الاخرى
> 
> ...



مشكور على الايضاح بوركت


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> حبيبتى ماتخافيش ولا تقلقى الكل هنا اخواتك والكبار زى ماما وبابا
> انا كنت زيك من شهر وربنا ساعدنى انى اعرف طريقه
> وعرفت الطريق بسرعه بمساعده المنتدى والناس الجميلة اللى فيه
> مش لازم تقولى اسمك الحقيقى ومش لازم نشهرى حبك ليسوع
> ...



*ربنا يديكي السلام دايما عزيزتي و يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> حبيبتى ماتخافيش ولا تقلقى الكل هنا اخواتك والكبار زى ماما وبابا
> انا كنت زيك من شهر وربنا ساعدنى انى اعرف طريقه
> وعرفت الطريق بسرعه بمساعده المنتدى والناس الجميلة اللى فيه
> مش لازم تقولى اسمك الحقيقى ومش لازم نشهرى حبك ليسوع
> ...


ربنا ينور طريقك

انا بلا اب ولا ام وحاسة انى بجد الرب ارسل سيفى علشان تنور طريقى 

بس هى خافت من الناس واختارت تقولى الطريق من بعيد

وانا جيت ومقدرة ظروفهاواد اية ممكن تتعب معايا

فقلت ابدأ من هنا واكيد المسيح حاسس بيا وعارف اد اية انا محتجاله 

وعمرى ما هسيب احساس حبه اللى ادانى الامان ابدا 

انا بجد كنت تايهة اوى


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> مشكور على الايضاح بوركت



*فيه ايه اسئله تاني شاغله بالك ؟؟؟؟
اسالي زى ما انتي عاوزه
​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

عارفين اول لما دخلت بجد كنت مرعوبة

وانا مشتركة من فترة 

بس كل خوفى تفتكرونى علشان كنت مسلمة ابقى جاية اهرج

لا والمسيح انا جيت احس بأمان بينكم

ابعد عن اى نفاق


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يناير 2011)

حتى لو مسلمة وبتسالى هنجاوبك بكل احترام


ومبروك عليكى الخلاص​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> عارفين اول لما دخلت بجد كنت مرعوبة
> 
> وانا مشتركة من فترة
> 
> ...



*احنا كلنا هنا اخواتك و في خدمتك عزيزتي..و تحت امرك في اي استفسار شاغل بالك
و عين العقل انك جيتي هنا ..بدل ما تعرضي نفسك و تعرضي صاحبتك لمخاطر لا يعلمها الا الله
​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *فيه ايه اسئله تاني شاغله بالك ؟؟؟؟
> اسالي زى ما انتي عاوزه
> ​*


لا كدا تمام

بدأت افهم 

مشكور كتير على اهتمامك

واسفة انى بجد شغلتكم


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حتى لو مسلمة وبتسالى هنجاوبك بكل احترام
> 
> 
> ومبروك عليكى الخلاص​


مبروك عليا الامان وان المسيح يعرف اد اية انا بحبه


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> لا كدا تمام
> 
> بدأت افهم
> 
> ...



عندك انجيل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *احنا كلنا هنا اخواتك و في خدمتك عزيزتي..و تحت امرك في اي استفسار شاغل بالك
> و عين العقل انك جيتي هنا ..بدل ما تعرضي نفسك و تعرضي صاحبتك لمخاطر لا يعلمها الا الله
> ​*



الرب يحميها وينور طريقها زى ما نورت طريقى بالخير


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> عندك انجيل ؟؟؟؟



لا طبعا بس ممكن اجيبه منين؟


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

ممكن اروح كنيسة وهل سيقبلونى ؟


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

وخصوصا انى مسافرة قريبا لبلد خارج مصر


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

*مش لازم تشيلي معاكي نسخه " ورقيه" دلوقتي ...كفايه يكون معاكي نسخه علي الجهاز او علي الموبايل بتاعك .

حملي الانجيل من الرابط اسفل و ثبتيه علي جهازك
​*http://www.thegrace.com/download.htm​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مش لازم تشيلي معاكي نسخه " ورقيه" دلوقتي ...كفايه يكون معاكي نسخه علي الجهاز او علي الموبايل بتاعك .
> 
> حملي الانجيل من هنا و ثبتيه علي جهازك
> http://www.thegrace.com/download.htm​*


مشكور على مجهودك معى


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> مشكور على مجهودك معى



*نوع الموبايل بتاعك ايه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *نوع الموبايل بتاعك ايه ؟؟؟​*


nokia express misic


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

*رابط اخر مباشر لتحميل برنامج الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم و العهد الجديد) باللغتين العربيه و الانجليزيه مع خاصية البحث ...حجمه 11 ميجا​*
http://www.thegrace.com/arabible.exe​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *رابط اخر مباشر لتحميل برنامج الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم و العهد الجديد) باللغتين العربيه و الانجليزيه مع خاصية البحث ...حجمه 11 ميجا​*
> 
> http://www.thegrace.com/arabible.exe​


مشكور لاهتمامك بي

واخدت الموقع الاول فيفوريت

وبحمل الاخير


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> nokia express misic



http://www.arabicbible.com/bible/mobile.htm


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

حاسة انى تهت


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

التحميل كله انجلش

اترجمه ولا اية انا كدا كدا مترجمة بس هياخد منى وقت


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 يناير 2011)

اهلا بيكى معانا اختنا الحبيبه
اولا بطلب منك تشيل الخوف والرعب والقلق وانتى معانا هنا لاننا هنا كلنا اخوات فى بعضينا حته لو مسلمة واجبنا ننور طريقك ونعرف الايمان الحقيقه
مع المسيح لا يوجد خوف 

واحنا تحت امرك فى اى حاجة عايزاها بجد
اطلبى وهتلاقينا كلنا بنجاوبك هنا 
​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اهلا بيكى معانا اختنا الحبيبه
> اولا بطلب منك تشيل الخوف والرعب والقلق وانتى معانا هنا لاننا هنا كلنا اخوات فى بعضينا حته لو مسلمة واجبنا ننور طريقك ونعرف الايمان الحقيقه
> مع المسيح لا يوجد خوف
> 
> ...


بجد مشكورة ليكم كلكم

مش عارفة ازاى ارد جميلكم دا 

حسستونى انى فى امان وازلتم منى رعب العالم كله

انا كنت برتجف فى اول كتابتى ومرعوبة 

رب يخليكم ليا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يناير 2011)

معذرة للتدخل .. لكن ملحوظة بسيطة



> بس كل خوفى تفتكرونى علشان كنت مسلمة ابقى جاية اهرج
> لا والمسيح انا جيت احس بأمان بينكم



إنجيل متى - الأصحاح 5
33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 
34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ 
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 
36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 
37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> معذرة للتدخل .. لكن ملحوظة بسيطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مشكور لتنبيهى


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> انا بقراه حرف حرف
> 
> بس وقفت ادامى كلمة لاهوت؟


 


كلمة لاهوت ، تعبر عن طبيعة الله غير المنظورة والقوية والتي هى فقط للإله 



ايجى جولد قال:


> ربنا ينور طريقك
> 
> انا بلا اب ولا ام وحاسة انى بجد الرب ارسل





ايجى جولد قال:


> *سيفى* علشان تنور طريقى


 

ماتقوليش اي اسم في المنتدى ممكن تقولي ارسل " صحبتي " ..



ايجى جولد قال:


> عارفين اول لما دخلت بجد كنت مرعوبة
> 
> وانا مشتركة من فترة





ايجى جولد قال:


> بس كل خوفى تفتكرونى علشان كنت مسلمة ابقى جاية اهرج
> 
> لا * والمسيح *انا جيت احس بأمان بينكم
> 
> ابعد عن اى نفاق


 


مافيش حلفان في المسيحيية لانها بتعلمنا صدق الكلام من واحنا اطفال فمش محتاجين للحلفان ...




ايجى جولد قال:


> لا طبعا بس ممكن اجيبه منين؟



لو عايزة تقرأيه فقط ممكن من هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

اختاري السفر واقرأي

ولو عايزة تقرأيه وانتي بتسمعيه لايف من هنا :http://www.alenjil.com/

اختاري السفر وقولي له " بلاي " عشان يشتغل

ولو عايزة تحميلة من هنا : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W95KCIFF



ايجى جولد قال:


> ممكن اروح كنيسة وهل سيقبلونى ؟



لو في مصر بلاش الفترة دي عشان الجو مكهرب شوية 

لو خارج مصر اكيد روحي كتير




ايجى جولد قال:


> وخصوصا انى مسافرة قريبا لبلد خارج مصر



تمام






Jesus Son 261 قال:


> معذرة للتدخل .. لكن ملحوظة بسيطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...





تسلم يا ريس ...


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> كلمة لاهوت ، تعبر عن طبيعة الله غير المنظورة والقوية والتي هى فقط للإله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانا كمان تمام يا ريس


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> وانا كمان تمام يا ريس




:999::t31:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> انا منتظرة يا فادى ومازلت انتظر ونفسي بجد ما تزهقوش منى
> 
> لانى بجد ما عرفت الجأ لحد غيركم
> 
> نفسي اصرخ بوش كل الدنيا بس الرعب خانقنى



*سلام رب المجد
ليس للخوف مكان بيننا
سأضع لكى رابط موضوع سيفيدك كثيرااااا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81992 

أتمنى أن تقرأيه وتستفيدى
ومنتظرين أسئلتك*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*هو مبدئيا بلاش تقرى لوحدك فى البداية خلينا احنا نمشى معاكى خطوة خطوة وتتعلمى كل اللى انت عيزاه بالراحة وبترتيب ونظام 
ايه رائيك؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سلام رب المجد
> ليس للخوف مكان بيننا
> سأضع لكى رابط موضوع سيفيدك كثيرااااا
> 
> ...


حاضر هقراه واللى مش هفهمه هسال


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو مبدئيا بلاش تقرى لوحدك فى البداية خلينا احنا نمشى معاكى خطوة خطوة وتتعلمى كل اللى انت عيزاه بالراحة وبترتيب ونظام
> ايه رائيك؟؟؟؟؟
> *


تمام كدا 

اى حاجة مش هفهمها هجيبها هنا واسال فيها

مشكورة لتعبكم معايا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2011)

الأخت ايجي جولد ، الاخ شمس الحق هو الأخ المسلم السابق وهو الآن مسيحي وهو ما قصدته لما قلت لك :




> طيب انا هاخلي اخ عابر ( مسلم سابق وهو الآن مسيحي ) يشرح لك وانا هاتابع فقط ..




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2558806&postcount=21


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

اهلا اخ شمس منظراك من الامس اهلا بيك


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*اهلا بيكى 
الاول عايز اعرف ليه فكرتى انك تعرفى المسيحية وتفهميها 
قبل منعرفك على ايماننا وعلى تفاصيله لازم نعرف على الاقل الدافع انك تعرفى المسيح
ايه اللى شدك للمسيح؟؟؟؟
ممكن اعرف باختصار
*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اهلا بيكى
> الاول عايز اعرف ليه فكرتى انك تعرفى المسيحية وتفهميها
> قبل منعرفك على ايماننا وعلى تفاصيله لازم نعرف على الاقل الدافع انك تعرفى المسيح
> ايه اللى شدك للمسيح؟؟؟؟
> ...



اولا صديقة ليا وبجد اد اية متسامحة وعلى الرغم من انى نفسي افهم لكنها اختارت انى افهم بنفسي

حسيت اد اية المسيح ضحى وضحى بتسامح مش بالاكراه

عارف لما تلاقى حد يضحى بتسامح وبحب علشان الغير يعيش

ازاى ما اقدرش احبه ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*طيب كويس اوى 
يعنى افهم من كدا انك سمعتى عن انسان ضحى بنفسه علشان انتى تعيشى ونفسك تعرفى الشخص دا 
طيب سؤال كمان وبعدين نبدا 
هل انتى مستعدى لو عرفتيه بحق وعرفتنى انه هو فقط المستحق ان نتبعه ونعيش من اجله هتتبعيه وهتعيشى بكل قلبك معاه؟؟؟ولا مجرد معرفة وفضول انك تعرفيه زى اى شخصية عظيمة بنسمع عنها؟؟
*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

انا وصلت للسفر العدد وحاسة انى تهت فيه جدا


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب كويس اوى
> يعنى افهم من كدا انك سمعتى عن انسان ضحى بنفسه علشان انتى تعيشى ونفسك تعرفى الشخص دا
> طيب سؤال كمان وبعدين نبدا
> هل انتى مستعدى لو عرفتيه بحق وعرفتنى انه هو فقط المستحق ان نتبعه ونعيش من اجله هتتبعيه وهتعيشى بكل قلبك معاه؟؟؟ولا مجرد معرفة وفضول انك تعرفيه زى اى شخصية عظيمة بنسمع عنها؟؟
> *


لو شخصية عظيمة مكنتش سبت الناس كلها وقعدت احاول افهم 

انا تاركة عملى ومأجلة سفرى ونفسي اوصل للحق

انا بحبه بجد 

نفسي حد يحس انى بحبه ونفسي يكون حاسس بيا


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

محدش عارف اد اية انا نمت ولاول مرة فى حياتى وحاسة بأمان وحاسة ان اخيرا وصلت للنور فى قلبي


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

انا عارفة انك ممكن تقول ولية اضيع وقتى معاها ممكن تكون بتهرج او بتحاول تستغل وقتنا 

ربى عالم اد اية انا محتاجة اليكم


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*انتى ايه اللى خلاكى تبداى بالعهد القديم 
لا غلط طبعا 
اقرى انجيل يوحنا اول اصحاح وبعدين هنشرحه بالتفصيل الممل لانه فيه تقريبا معظم نقط الايمان المسيحى 
*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انتى ايه اللى خلاكى تبداى بالعهد القديم
> لا غلط طبعا
> اقرى انجيل يوحنا اول اصحاح وبعدين هنشرحه بالتفصيل الممل لانه فيه تقريبا معظم نقط الايمان المسيحى
> *



طب اعمل اية 

انا بحاول افهم من اللنكات االلى  اتحطت ليا

وشكلى وقعت وبدات اهنج


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*على فكرة انا مش بشكك فيكى وانا حاسس فيكى بجدية وطالما عايزة تفهمى وتوصلى هتوصلى وانا واثق من دا علشان كدا هنبدا مع بعض ولو استمرت شهور احنا معاكى متقلقيش 
ويكفينا نفس واحدة ترجع للمسيح ودا هدف المنتدى كله 
ياريت تقرى يوحنا اصحاح 1 وبعدين هنشرحه بالتفصيل سوا*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

لقيته اشكرك يااااااااارب 

وشكله سهل ومبسط فعلا


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *على فكرة انا مش بشكك فيكى وانا حاسس فيكى بجدية وطالما عايزة تفهمى وتوصلى هتوصلى وانا واثق من دا علشان كدا هنبدا مع بعض ولو استمرت شهور احنا معاكى متقلقيش
> ويكفينا نفس واحدة ترجع للمسيح ودا هدف المنتدى كله
> ياريت تقرى يوحنا اصحاح 1 وبعدين هنشرحه بالتفصيل سوا*



حاضر انا عرفت اجيبه  هقراه


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

> طب اعمل اية
> 
> انا بحاول افهم من اللنكات االلى  اتحطت ليا
> 
> وشكلى وقعت وبدات اهنج


*معلش سيبك من اللينكات خالص هو البداية بس عايزة تبىق من نقطة صح 
اقرا الاصحاح دا براحتك خالص وركزى فيه*
*إنجيل يوحنا 1*
​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *معلش سيبك من اللينكات خالص هو البداية بس عايزة تبىق من نقطة صح
> اقرا الاصحاح دا براحتك خالص وركزى فيه*
> *إنجيل يوحنا 1*
> ​


حاضر

واى استفسار هسيبه لحضرتك هنا


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*لا انتى تقريه وترجعى هنشرحه ببساطة وهنطلع من الاصحاح دا بس 90 فى المية من الايمان المسيحى بشرح مبسط*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

تمام انا قريته وفهمت منه ان يوحنا لما سال انه النبى افصح واشار لا 

واشار على المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

*طيب تمام الاصحاح دا هنطلع منه 90 فى المية من الايمان المسيحى 
بداية اللى كتب انجيل يوحنا هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ يسوع المسيح 
القديس يوحنا الحبيب كان اقرب التلاميذ للمسيح وهو الوحيد اللى سار معاه للصليب والمسيح ائتمنه على امه وقاله انه ياخدها معاه فى بيته واوصاه بذلك وهو على الصليب 
يوحنا الحبيب كرز باسم المسيح ونفاه الرومان لجزيرة اسمها بطمس وهناك تنيح بسلام وسلم روحه لخالقه حوالى عام 100 ميلاديه 
كتب انجيله وبيسمى بانجيل يوحنا الاهوتى لانه اكبر انجيل ركز على اظهار لاهوت السيد المسيح الكلمة المتجسد
وكتب ثلاث رسايل للمؤمنين وكتب رؤياه اللى بتشرح المراحل اللى هتعدى بيها الكنيسة من مجئ المسيح الاول لنهاية الزمن 
الاصحاح الاول من انجيل يوحنا زى ماقولتلك فيه حوالى 90 فى المية من الايمان المسيحى هنشرحه ببساطة 
اول عدد بيقول
*


> *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*


*هنا يوحنا بدا يعرفنا بمن هو المسيح قبل ان ياتى للعالم كان له وجود سابق لوجوده الزمنى 
لان المسيح هو نفسه الكلمة وباليونانى اللوغوس اى العقل الناطق 
فمعروف من الازل ان الله حينما خلق الخليقة خلقها بالكلمة كن فيكون 
هنا يوحنا بدا يعرفنا بطبيعة شخص المسيح وانه مش مجرد انسان وجد فى الزمن مثلنا
لا هو الكلمة الذى بيه خلق الله كل شئ وجوده وجود ازلى فى ذات الله
هنا يوحنا قسم التعريف بالكلمة لتلات محاور 
فى البدء كان الكلمة
اى فى الازل قبل ان يكون العالم كان الكلمة
والكلمة كان عند الله
اى الكلمة كائن فى ذات الله 
وكان الكلمة الله
اى الكلمة هو نفسه ذات الله 
هنا شرح يوحنا باسلوب لاهوتى عميق عن ماهية الكلمة الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله وهو نفسه الله 
وبهذا قد اعلن عن ماهية المسيح انه قبل ان ياتى للعالم هو نفسه الكلمة الذى خلق العالم ودا هيتضح فى الاعداد الىل جاية
** كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*
*4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،
* * كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.
وبعد ان شرح يوحنا ماهية الكلمة يبدا يتكلم عن تجسد الكلمة انه صار فى الجسد وهذا هو يسوع المسيح
** وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.*
*واكد مرة اخرى ان مركز الكلمة(الابن الوحيد)-وهنشرحها ليه سمى الكلمة بالابن الوحيد- هو فى حضن الاب(فى ذات الله)وهو الذى اعلن وخبر عن الله الذى لا يرى ولا يدرك
**18 اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*
*دا اول نقط نفهمها من انجيل يوحنا اللى قدملنا شخصية المسيح الكلمة المتجسد
1-ان المسيح كان له وجود سابق لوجوده الارضى الجسدى كانسان باعتباره انه هو الكلمة الذى بيه خلق الله كل شئ والكلمة هو نفسه الله وكائن فى ذات الله
2-ان الكلمة به كون الله العالم وبغيره لم يكن للعالم وجود
3-ان الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا فى صورة الانسان يسوع المسيح وهو الذى اعلن وخبر عن الله الغير مدرك بتجسده*
*لو عندك استفسار عن الكلام دا قوليلى علشان ندخل فى النقطة التانية*


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب تمام الاصحاح دا هنطلع منه 90 فى المية من الايمان المسيحى
> بداية اللى كتب انجيل يوحنا هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ يسوع المسيح
> القديس يوحنا الحبيب كان اقرب التلاميذ للمسيح وهو الوحيد اللى سار معاه للصليب والمسيح ائتمنه على امه وقاله انه ياخدها معاه فى بيته واوصاه بذلك وهو على الصليب
> يوحنا الحبيب كرز باسم المسيح ونفاه الرومان لجزيرة اسمها بطمس وهناك تنيح بسلام وسلم روحه لخالفه حوالى عام 100 ميلاديه
> ...


لا كدا انا الحمد لله فهمت 

ووصلتنى ان الله جعل المسيح هو كلمة الله فى الارض

اى جعله الله كلمته لان الله لا يرى


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2011)

> ووصلتنى ان الله جعل المسيح هو كلمة الله فى الارض


*لا نشيل هو ونغير جعل لارسل
الله ارسل المسيح كلمة الله فى الارض 
لان المسيح هو كلمة الله بطبعيته وجوهره وهو من الازل كلمة الله اللى حصل فى الزمن ان الله ارسل كلمته فى شخص الانسان المسيح يسوع
*


> اى جعله الله كلمته لان الله لا يرى


*نشيل برضة جعل ونحطه ارسل 
ارسل الله كلمته *
*النقطة التانية الىل هنفهمها من الاصحاح الاول لانجيل يوحنا*


> *وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.*
> *13 اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ.*


*هنا يوحنا هيبدا يوضح امتيازات من امنوا بكلمة الله المتجسد
ان كل من يقبله يصير ابنا لله 
ليس حسب مشئيتنا البشرية او مشيئة الدم والانساب بل بمشيئة وعمل الهى 
فبنوتنا لله نحصل عليها من خلال ايمانا بشخص الكلمة الذى صار جسدا يسوع المسيح*
*ويؤكد يوحنا على هذة النعمة الذى حصلنا عليها من خلال يسوع المسيح ان بيه صار لنا النعمة والحق*
*لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.*
*ودا مبتغى الايمان المسيحى ان يصير الانسان ابنا لله وليس عبد 
النقطة دى واضحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 يناير 2011)

Well don sun of truth (YONSOR DENK)brother


----------

